# Dick’s cancels Troy Carbine pre-orders



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Not only has Dick's stopped selling "modern sporting rifles" and removed all air soft guns from their shelves. Now they are not honoring their pre-orders of Troy Carbines from black Friday.

Dick's Sporting Goods cancels Troy Carbine pre-orders


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm boycotting them. I don't understand why they are alienating their customers... Seems like a pretty dumb business move to me, I hope they go out of business like cheaperthandirt hopefully will too.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Under these trying times we will find out who is with us and who is against us......


----------

